# Auto Translation.



## bloakey (Jan 31, 2010)

In my quest to find a wee farm I have seen all sorts of interesting attempts to translate into English so I subsequently prefer to read in Portuguese, I found this beauty today:

"Trees of fruit and olive trees (1,9ha). 2 wells. 2 holes. Electricity. Skeptical grave. Tank.
Nearby the town and of the lagoon of the maranhão.
Best for rural tourism. Without any kind of commitment does not hesitate in mark visit to this motionless."

The thought of a "skeptical grave" (septic tank?) and "tourism without any kind of committment" are nice, the second reminds me of an Irish joke:


Boy to mum:

I slept with a girl when I was up in Dublin.

Mum to boy:

Did you take precautions?

Boy:

Yes I gave her a false name address and telephone number.


----------

